# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum > [Question] Advice needed on 3rd party collections

## bl4ck-mag1k

Hi Guys,

I need some advice here if possible, so long story short I have a friend who has recently lost their job and is unable to pay a car loan, and they have paid of a substantial amount already. There are no options to pay back right now, unless they are employed pretty soon.

They would like not to be blacklisted if possible, also to not lose the car, and this might be very possible...

Keep in mind here folks, that we only intend trying this on a BANK *whom already has the money twice over from re-investing as well as they magically created the money out of thin air* as it is fractional reserve banking and this is common knowledge, and please never try this on another person who is actually in the same financial boat as you, you might find yourself in a lot of trouble. 

There are 3 possible approaches i believe - however i am not sure if you could get into any trouble if you tried 2 of the options - the 2 most effective ones based on some research - it does not appear that you will get in trouble in either case unless you possibly do something wrong.

So case 1 - prescribed debt, too long so not very effective

Case 2. Easiest Option: Promissory note as described by Michael Tellinger on the ubuntu south african political party webiste, ubuntuparty dot org dot za

Case 3. This one is more complicated. 3rd party (illegitimate ?) debt claim.

- The right of subrogation does not exist for a stranger to the transaction.  73 AmJur 2nd, Section 90 (US case law possible to argue imo in SA however not sure if this has been done yet)
- google this string in quotes exactly for a detailed explanation (replace the word dot for full stops): "removing 3rd party collections site:futureficocreditrepair dot blogspot dot co dot za"

So basically a 3rd party needs to provide full accounting if they intend to make a claim, so you get unlucky and they provide it, as they have it already, and say: right, now pay up.

You first ask them for the original contract, and if that does not dissuade the 3rd party debt collector, you claim: The right of subrogation does not exist for a stranger approach, and if that still does not make them go away - you claim the original contract with the bank to be null and void due to no consideration, and the reason is that the bank did not transfer funds from their 'savings' - lol[sic] account into the lendee's account, and you ask the 3rd party collector to prove equal consideration with a transfer transaction. 

In case 3 you could tell the 3rd party debt collector that you wish to go to court if he likes [you have a few approaches up your sleeve (i would like to know if anyone knows), if it would be best to keep these approaches unknown to the 3rd party collector, or you tell them to dissuade them] - it might be too much cost for them and they leave it alone.

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated, however most importantly, I would like to know if can you get into trouble for trying this, especially the promissory note option. I am not a lawyer by any stretch of the means, so I would hate to advise a friend on any option and they land up getting into any trouble.

Any help will much appreciated 

- Thank You & Greetings

----------

